# Western Tornado Salt Spreader



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Im really new to the business and I seem to have fallen into a number of large commercial contracts. I have recently purchased 2 7.6' Western Plows one Midweight for my Dodge 1500 and a Poly Pro for my Chevy 2500HD. But I also need a commercial size salt spreader and my dealer was suggesting the Western Tornado 7 food Conveyer Spreader. Does anyone know anything about this unit as to its efficientcy or whether its worth the $5000.

Thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

GET A SALT DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!! This is coming from someone who has had to install and repair both. The tornado has none stop problems. The salt dogg is realiable and bullet proof. Do a search on the horrior stories of the tornado.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*spreader*

It's all depend on what you like.
I have a tornado. I got mine when they first came out and I haven't had one problem with it and works great. I have read stories about other people having problems but mine never gave me a problem, except someone running in back of me.

I would go with the one that your dealer will service you the best


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

There is allways the exception to the rule, One guy had good luck with the Tornado. 
The other 2000 were talking class action law suit. The Tornado was a typical BS move by DD. They test half ass and rush it to market and let the end user suffer along with there dealers. They redesigned most of the guts of that unit, I wonder why if they had actually done the testing they claimed to have done. Maybe in a plastic bubble ? 
The Buyers Salt Dogg is not pretty like the Tornado, but it works ! The design is so simple my 8 year old daughter could fix it if it ever broke. You get everything you need to install and go to work. The price is right as well. Do a search here on the Tornado, then the Salt Dogg. 
Oh and on the dealer support issue that is a mute point, the Salt Dogg has about 3 parts that might need replacing in 500+ hours. If you own a socket set, and a grease gun your all set.
Lets not forget the Salt Dogg comes with the best controller on the market, Karrier.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Well my dealer told me that the Tornado historically had many problems but yes Western completely redesigned the conveyor system and now the unit is supposed to be just as good if not supperior to many other competitors. I really liked the unit because its a poly unit reducing the weight and possiblility of rust. But I dont want to buy it if it will be nothing but problems.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Other than my salt guy providing me with crappy wet salt one time, the Western Tornado served me well. I had a couple of issues which Western issued updates for, but for the most part I never had any major issues. I would buy one again. I just use a larger volume of salt and I do not need to go back to the bin as often with the larger spreader we purchased.

Buy what works for you.


----------



## duramax0607 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Tornado and Fisher poly pro excat same thing*

Hey I have the fisher poly pro which is the same as the tornado. I bought it last year so far besides a few jamming issues it its been great.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

My tornado had a western warranty upgrade kit installed no charge and it apparently solved some of the problems others were havings. This season will tell but I just got it back. Had it freeze up on me once but only becuase things got really wet, and we had long drive before sanding/salt and seems as though things packed pretty tight. 
Dealer recommended 4x4s under the sander to allow space between the bed and prevent build up. Said this way its easier to run a hose down and clean it out when you are not using it without unloading it. Not sure if the salt dog has the fold over barn doors on the top but its a very nice feature, when loading any spillage falls onto the ground not inside the truck bed and it keeps things dry.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys... one more question i know the capacity of the Tornado is 1.25 cubic yards. Is that a decent enough of salt. I am doing commercial plowing and i want to be able to salt as much as possible before having to refill. Before anyone asks me how many square foot... I have no idea off the top of my head but does anyone know the ball park amount in space terms of what 1.25 cubic yards of salt would cover???


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Do yourself a favor and buy the Snow-ex 8500 vee-box.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Oasis;420857 said:


> . I have no idea off the top of my head but does anyone know the ball park amount in space terms of what 1.25 cubic yards of salt would cover???


Less then the 1.5 or 2.0 yards the Salt Dogg carrys. 1.25 yards is around 3/4 of a ton. Weather/timing plays a big part in coverage, so around 2 acres of pavement.
I can say from experience the Salt Dogg has no issues. No redesigning kits, or TSB's.
The Dogg comes with a real nice custom tarp to keep ALL the weather out. No cracks down the middle for snow or freezing rain to seep in.
They flat out work excellent.
They also have nothing to rust out like the Snow Ex 8500's frame  Plus the price is 2K less then Snow Ex. For what Snow Ex wants the whole unit should be stainless.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok I just spoke to my dealer who told me to stay away from the Salt Dogg because it is an Auger driven system and that they have a tendency of blowing fuses if not motors do to wet salt becoming lodged in the auger bit. He told me to stick with the conveyor belt systems for bulk salt. A load of huey or sound advice???


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Oasis;421197 said:


> Ok I just spoke to my dealer who told me to stay away from the Salt Dogg because it is an Auger driven system and that they have a tendency of blowing fuses if not motors do to wet salt becoming lodged in the auger bit. He told me to stick with the conveyor belt systems for bulk salt. A load of huey or sound advice???


I would bet he doesnt sell Salt Doggs  That is pure crap. Is he refering to the Snow Ex or Salt Dogg ? That Buyers Set up is so simple and it flat out works awesome. The auger reverses on a Jam with the salt dogg. If it is bad it has a nut on the auger to turn it with a wrench . Ask him if Western redesigned there wonderfull Belt system when it failed out of the box with the glued on cleats. How does that wonderfull belt track ? Does it Ever need adjustment ? Have they ever not had enough adjustment to track properly ? 
Have you searched on this site yet ? Click on search button, type " Western Tornado" After a couple hours of reading then type -"Buyers Salt Dogg", and read what was posted.

It is funny how guys who had good luck dont own them anymore though. My buddy has a Tornado, they had to modify it Themselves to work properly. It left more salt on his bumper then in the parking lots. If he had to do it again guess what he would buy ?

P.S> I ran about 6 tons (one night) of salt that was dripping water out the back. It was around 15 that night. No issues, needed the vibrator but it spread all the loads without getting out of the truck once. The Salt Dogg works great thats a fact. The grate keeps the hunks out. No fuses blew at all last season. The Controller and Wiring are the keys to not blowing fuses, there sized properly and the controll sends a boost at start up.


----------

